# 1:20.3 Scale 2-8-0 Narrow Gauge, Outside Frame Consolidation



## hennigm (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=441

The above is the link to the train I am having problems with. Im hoping someone can solve the issue for me.

What happens is this train derails at the rear wheel every time it starts to go into a curve, it has never made it past a curve yet, and its brand new. Im using the Bachman track with nothing out of the ordinary.

Any suggestions??

My other trains have no problem, Climax, Heisler and some steam engine that has 2 small wheels in front and 3 main in the rear.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you checked the gauge of the wheel? Perhaps it is out of alignment, too wide or too narrow. Take a micrometer and check the width of the other wheels.

Other than that, I would assume you checked that the wheel is free-rolling and is properly lubed.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh and - welcome to the forum Mike 

regards,
John


----------



## hennigm (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. Ill check it with a micrometer. It is the drive wheels on the engine, specifically the rear, Stupid question but I don't put oil on the actual wheel?? I would think the train would slip then??? I did lube all the linkages etc.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah specifically I meant the axles, not the wheels, sorry.


----------

